# Billing  for CRNA



## jijikaren (Aug 12, 2011)

Could some one help me with this, we have cases of during the procedure, the initial CRNA had to leave after 5mins and another CRNA took over and was supervised by an anesthesiologist. we are billing this services twice, one with the provider and the other with the CRNA with different modifier but same amount. Are we doing right or wrong?
Thanks in advance for your contributions.


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Aug 22, 2011)

sent you a personal message


----------

